# Frozen soap bubbles



## SquarePeg (Feb 15, 2020)

This was a fun exercise but not very successful.  I’ve tried this several times in the past few years with very mediocre results.  I had high hopes when I saw the forecast for low teens and no wind for this morning.  But by the time I got the dogs situated and made the bubble mixture and got myself ready to brave the cold, the sun had warmed things up to 20 degrees and the bubbles were just not freezing fast enough!  Also, I may not have used enough water in the mix...  and I didn’t pre chill it... and I didn’t have a good background where I had sufficient backlighting... The list of things I did wrong is long!  

I did manage to get a few shots but each has issues with background or highlights or both.  I do have a decent plan to shoot these at night next time temps drop so we’ll see if I can do better then.  There’s lots of room for improvement.   I think the first is the best of these.  

1



Frozen soap bubbles by SharonCat..., on Flickr

2



Frozen soap bubbles by SharonCat..., on Flickr

3



DF95C393-28F9-49BE-9F15-47DFB24B9661 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

4



93F6DD37-5DBE-4080-9AE8-BD368A897560 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 15, 2020)

That first one is awe-some! Really, that one is so cool, I love that large flake crystallized so you can see the pattern. You nailed it getting that shot.

It's print worthy, if you print it I'd buy one!


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 16, 2020)

Very nice set......


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 16, 2020)

Great set.


----------



## PJM (Feb 16, 2020)

Clever idea!  I like #4.


----------



## terri (Feb 16, 2020)

You're being too hard on yourself, I think these are great!    The first and last are my favorites.   They each have their own unique  color cast.   

It will be fun to see what you get doing them at night.  They would make fantastic sets for a triptych.  Like little crystal balls.   Beautiful!


----------



## Space Face (Feb 16, 2020)

I don't think they are too bad at all considering the circumstances.  

I agree that the first is probably the best.  As you say tho the bg doesn't help but at times you just have to work with the hand you're dealt and make the best of it.

It's an interesting idea which I've not seen done before so food for thought.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 16, 2020)

vintagesnaps said:


> That first one is awe-some! Really, that one is so cool, I love that large flake crystallized so you can see the pattern. You nailed it getting that shot.
> 
> It's print worthy, if you print it I'd buy one!



Thanks!  Maybe I’ll get your name in TPF secret Santa next year and I’ll know what to send you lol. 



Jeff15 said:


> Very nice set......



TYVM...



zombiesniper said:


> Great set.



Thanks!  It must be cold enough near you to freeze soap bubbles any time you want.  This would be a fun experiment to do with your kids. 



PJM said:


> Clever idea!  I like #4.



thanks!



terri said:


> You're being too hard on yourself, I think these are great!    The first and last are my favorites.   They each have their own unique  color cast.
> 
> It will be fun to see what you get doing them at night.  They would make fantastic sets for a triptych.  Like little crystal balls.   Beautiful!



Thanks!  Yes I am my own most severe critic - which is not a bad thing I think.  There’s always room for improvement.  



Space Face said:


> I don't think they are too bad at all considering the circumstances.
> 
> I agree that the first is probably the best.  As you say tho the bg doesn't help but at times you just have to work with the hand you're dealt and make the best of it.
> 
> It's an interesting idea which I've not seen done before so food for thought.



Thanks.  If you’re interested in trying this there are several you tube how to clips that are really helpful.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 16, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks! It must be cold enough near you to freeze soap bubbles any time you want. This would be a fun experiment to do with your kids.



We have done this and your thread reminded me that we need to do it again.


----------



## Winona (Feb 17, 2020)

Very neat idea! It is definitely cold enough where I live, although not where I currently am. I think they are very neat and will have to try this some day. Guess I need a macro though.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 17, 2020)

Very well done, don’t be so hard on your self, how many others are even trying todo this


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 17, 2020)

Winona said:


> Very neat idea! It is definitely cold enough where I live, although not where I currently am. I think they are very neat and will have to try this some day. Guess I need a macro though.



I didn’t use a macro this time.  I used the 18-55 zoom.  I should have used the 60mm macro but it struggles in low contrast situations.  I ended up manually focusing so it wouldn’t have mattered.   A 105 or 90mm macro would be great for these but not totally necessary.  



Original katomi said:


> Very well done, don’t be so hard on your self, how many others are even trying todo this



Hahaha you’d be surprised!  Google frozen soap bubbles and there are thousands of images from the past 3-4 years.  About 2 years ago it was all the rage on Instagram and in Facebook photo groups.  One group I was in actually banned soap bubble photos because the feed was getting so clogged up with them.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 17, 2020)

Very cool and nice set but #1 is the best of the bunch. I may have to try that myself on a Mr. Bubble night.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 17, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Very cool and nice set but #1 is the best of the bunch. I may have to try that myself on a Mr. Bubble night.



Don’t you live in FL?  It needs to be at least 18 degrees f or below for the bubbles to freeze.  Although, I did see some really great photos of soap bubbles (not frozen) in my macro photo group recently.  The colors are amazing.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 17, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> This was a fun exercise but not very successful.  I’ve tried this several times in the past few years with very mediocre results.  I had high hopes when I saw the forecast for low teens and no wind for this morning.  But by the time I got the dogs situated and made the bubble mixture and got myself ready to brave the cold, the sun had warmed things up to 20 degrees and the bubbles were just not freezing fast enough!  Also, I may not have used enough water in the mix...  and I didn’t pre chill it... and I didn’t have a good background where I had sufficient backlighting... The list of things I did wrong is long!
> 
> I did manage to get a few shots but each has issues with background or highlights or both.  I do have a decent plan to shoot these at night next time temps drop so we’ll see if I can do better then.  There’s lots of room for improvement.   I think the first is the best of these.
> 
> ...


Interesting and beautiful! #1 is also my favorite. Please list all the things you did wrong; I want to make it my “to do” list.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 18, 2020)

Must be a location difference the only other frozen soap bubble effect was whilst watching Michael Pailing’s pole to pole.
Here our temps are not low enough, I don’t use face gram or insta book  so will have not seen the pics.
I too like trying out ideas and know how hard some can be. Looking at your images and comments on the problems 
I say again don’t be to hard on your self.
I do UV photography using cheap torches, not a studio set up, I spray objects with uv reactive paint.
I had to learn from doing what did and did not work. Even making my own colour checker card to photo under uv so I would know how the colours would react . Learning to adjust water paint mixes to get different sized beads of paint to form.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2020)

Missed this post first time around... VERY cool, Sharon!!!!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 18, 2020)

Great set!  The ones you got last year were very good and inspirational.  I tried it last year and gave up.  You must have the magic frozen bubble touch.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 18, 2020)

otherprof said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > This was a fun exercise but not very successful.  I’ve tried this several times in the past few years with very mediocre results.  I had high hopes when I saw the forecast for low teens and no wind for this morning.  But by the time I got the dogs situated and made the bubble mixture and got myself ready to brave the cold, the sun had warmed things up to 20 degrees and the bubbles were just not freezing fast enough!  Also, I may not have used enough water in the mix...  and I didn’t pre chill it... and I didn’t have a good background where I had sufficient backlighting... The list of things I did wrong is long!
> ...



I did list what I did wrong!  



Original katomi said:


> Must be a location difference the only other frozen soap bubble effect was whilst watching Michael Pailing’s pole to pole.
> Here our temps are not low enough, I don’t use face gram or insta book  so will have not seen the pics.
> I too like trying out ideas and know how hard some can be. Looking at your images and comments on the problems
> I say again don’t be to hard on your self.
> ...



My biggest issue is that I learn what I need to do differently and then have to wait, sometimes almost a full year, for conditions to be right to try again.  



tirediron said:


> Missed this post first time around... VERY cool, Sharon!!!!



Thank you.  



CherylL said:


> Great set!  The ones you got last year were very good and inspirational.  I tried it last year and gave up.  You must have the magic frozen bubble touch.



Lol keep trying.  It sometimes takes me 30 attempts that burst before freezing in order to get one bubble that lasts long enough.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 21, 2020)

Cool.


----------

